#ubuntu-us-co 2011-07-11
<joey> If you have Software Engineering experience and/or webdesign... I hear system76 is hiring :-)
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, I seriously thought about applying...
<FunnyLookinHat> But they want PHP + Python, and I'm really only a PHP dev.
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: my mother used to say "nothing ventured, nothing gained"
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, I'm also between a rock and a hard place with my current job.
<FunnyLookinHat> bleh.
<FunnyLookinHat> How's life for you though?  I heard you got new glasses and that's helping with the headaches and vertigo?>
<joey> still waiting on the glasses FunnyLookinHat
<joey> should be here this week
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah ok
<FunnyLookinHat> I used to have similar issues - at first I got contacts, but those were killing my eyes...
<FunnyLookinHat> in the end I got glasses - and I'll never go back, super happy with them ( except when it's sunny )  :)
<downclimb> Anyone here happen to know the status of the cudlug.ucdenver.edu ubuntu mirror? I haven't been able to connect and wanted to know if this was temporary.
<FunnyLookinHat> downclimb, No idea unfortunately...  I wasn't aware of that mirror actually.  :D
<downclimb> It's been very fast for me, although when I originally found it on the Ubuntu mirror list it was misspelled (cudenver)
<downclimb> Is there another mirror local to the Denver-Boulder area that people use?
<FunnyLookinHat> I think tummy provides one ?
<FunnyLookinHat> ( looking it up now )
<FunnyLookinHat> Try this ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColoradoTeam#Local_ISOs_and_Packages
<FunnyLookinHat> I haven't checked those in a while - but I would imagine they still work.
<FunnyLookinHat> We really should bug system 76 to put a mirror up...   ;)
<downclimb> I just found that one...I'll give it a try and add in an extra mirror just in case
<FunnyLookinHat> You could always add the US mirror as your backup... :)
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-07-16
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, Took the job with system76.  :D
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-07-12
<Royca3> Hola
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-07-10
<belkinsa> Does system76chick pop in?
#ubuntu-us-co 2015-07-09
<quatto> hi ubuntu CO team. my name is Mike. hope you dont mind me lurking
<quatto> i am an ubuntu admin in FoCo
